# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei Y520 Firmware (Y520-U12, Android 4.2.2, V100R001C33B101, Morocco, Meditel)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم HUAWEI  Y520-U12
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## soufi

merci bcp pour ce firmeware

----------


## soufi

comment télécharher ce firmeware?

----------


## youssefthe

merci

----------

